# I Did It!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is part of a message I had with a couple of friends but I felt I needed to share this accomplishment on my part. 

I'm here to tell you right now I feel proud of myself. I have this Kubota zero turn mower, Bob just had to have a zero turn so way too many dollars later he got one. It used to be called, not fondly, the lawn ornament. (a whole story by itself) Well, it started giving me fits about starting. A single click then silence. I could be stubborn, keep hitting the key and it would start. That got old, well my fingers got tired twisting the key repeatedly. I'm thinking starter, where is the starter? Ah found it! Wait, what is that between the battery and starter? Is that a starter relay? Google, thank you so much for existing!

It took me nearly two hours, really tight spaces and lots of muscle but I got the new relay on. Climbed on and with trepidation hit the key. Dang, it started right up. It looks like now I can go mow when I've got the energy to go out there. Maybe tomorrow.

On a side note: My old dog howled the entire time I was out there. After the loss of his brother he has separation anxiety and I was gone all day yesterday. I let him out once but it's too hot out there for a 15 year old large dog so I put him back in the house. Then he realized I wasn't staying inside with him and it started up all over again.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

What xD


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, DR is xD a new term I'm unfamiliar with?


----------

